# Część plugin'ów Compiz'a zawiesza system. (Intel 965)

## Biszkopt

Witam. Odpalam Compiz-Fusion za pomocą "Fusion-icon" lub ręcznie:

```

LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --sm-disable ccp &

```

log:

```

 compiz (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format

```

niby działa - badając oczywiście przeźroczystość okienek i gumowe okna.

Jeżeli prubuję przejść na inny pulpit lub wysunąć menu - kończy się to blokadą pulpitu, a następnie restartem.

Compiz-Fusion-0.7.8  (Overlay "desktop-effects")

Grafika - Intel GMA 965 (sterownik skompilowany w jądro)

glxinfo:

```

name of display: :0.0

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x63

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Unknown Intel Chipset 4.1.3002 x86/MMX/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 1.4 Mesa 6.5.2

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_imaging, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, 

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_cull_vertex, 

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_histogram, 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, GL_APPLE_client_storage, 

    GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, 

    GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_OES_read_format, 

    GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x63 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

```

xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Xorg Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

   Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"  "true"   

   Option "NoAPM"

   Option "AIGLX" "true" 

 Option          "AutoAddDevices"   "false" 

EndSection

Section "Files"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/PEX"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf/western"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf/decoratives"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/openoffice"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-bitstream-vera"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/latex-ttf-fonts"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/defoma/CID"

#   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/defoma/TrueType"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "ddc"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "bitmap"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "synaptics"

   SubSection  "extmod"

            Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection 

EndSection

 

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

 

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver          "synaptics"

   Identifier      "Touchpad"

   Option  "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

   Option  "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

   Option  "SHMConfig"     "on"

   Option  "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

EndSection

 

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "Monitor0"

   Option "DPMS" "true"

#   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

#   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

 

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

       Option      "UseFBDev"    "true"

   Option      "NoAccel" "false"

       Option      "DevicePresence" "true"

#       Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

#       Option      "clone" "on"

#       Option      "CloneRefresh" "60"

#   Option     "DDC" "false"

       VideoRam    65536

   Option      "AccelMethod" "exa"

   Option      "EnablePageFlip" "true"

   Option      "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"

   Option      "ExaNoComposite" "false"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "DRI" "true"

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

   Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite"   "True"

   Option          "TripleBuffer" "true"

   Option       "UseEvents" "false"

   Option       "RenderAccel" "true" 

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

       BoardName   "Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller"

       BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   Option     "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

   Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"

   DefaultColorDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes "1280x800"

      ViewPort  0 0

   EndSubSection

   Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option       "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group 0

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Xorg.0.log

[code]

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux torpeda 2.6.26-gentoo-r4pl #7 Mon Dec 22 22:11:51 CET 2008 i686

Build Date: 17 December 2008

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Dec 22 22:19:06 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Xorg Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Touchpad"

(II) No default mouse found, adding one

(**) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(**) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (Connection refused)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81ea5c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

	X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2a00 card 1025,011f rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2a02 card 1025,011f rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,2a03 card 1025,011f rev 03 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1a:0: chip 8086,2834 card 1025,011f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1a:1: chip 8086,2835 card 1025,011f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:7: chip 8086,283a card 1025,011f rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,284b card 1025,011f rev 03 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,283f card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,2841 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:2: chip 8086,2843 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2830 card 1025,011f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2831 card 1025,011f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2832 card 1025,011f rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,2836 card 1025,011f rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev f3 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2815 card 1025,011f rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,2850 card 1025,011f rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2828 card 1025,011f rev 03 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,283e card 1025,011f rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 14e4,1693 card 1025,011c rev 02 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:00:0: chip 14e4,4311 card 1468,0422 rev 01 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 0f:06:0: chip 104c,8039 card 5000,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 0f:06:1: chip 104c,803a card 1025,011f rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 0f:06:2: chip 104c,803b card 1025,011f rev 00 class 01,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 0f:06:3: chip 104c,803c card 1025,011f rev 00 class 08,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,16), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,3), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,4,5), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xf2000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:28:2), (0,6,7), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfa000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xf4000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 15: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,15,16), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 15 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00005400 - 0x000054ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00005800 - 0x000058ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00005c00 - 0x00005cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 15 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfc200000 - 0xfc2fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 16: bridge is at (15:6:0), (15,16,19), BCTRL: 0x03c4 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 16 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00005400 - 0x000054ff (0x100) IX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xfc000000/20, 0xd0000000/28, I/O @ 0x1800/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xfc100000/20

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfc206800 - 0xfc2068ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfc205000 - 0xfc205fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfc200000 - 0xfc203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfc206000 - 0xfc2067ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf8003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf600ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x30000000 - 0x300000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfc504400 - 0xfc5047ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfc300000 - 0xfc303fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfc504000 - 0xfc5043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfc100000 - 0xfc1fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfc0fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x000018d0 - 0x000018df (0x10) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x000018f0 - 0x000018f3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x000018f8 - 0x000018ff (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x000018f4 - 0x000018f7 (0x4) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfc206800 - 0xfc2068ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfc205000 - 0xfc205fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xfc200000 - 0xfc203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xfc206000 - 0xfc2067ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf8003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf600ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x30000000 - 0x300000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfc504400 - 0xfc5047ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfc300000 - 0xfc303fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfc504000 - 0xfc5043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfc100000 - 0xfc1fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfc0fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x000018d0 - 0x000018df (0x10) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x000018f0 - 0x000018f3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x000018f8 - 0x000018ff (0x8) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x000018f4 - 0x000018f7 (0x4) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfc206800 - 0xfc2068ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfc205000 - 0xfc205fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfc200000 - 0xfc203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfc206000 - 0xfc2067ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf8003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf600ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x30000000 - 0x300000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfc504400 - 0xfc5047ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xfc300000 - 0xfc303fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xfc504000 - 0xfc5043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xfc100000 - 0xfc1fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfc0fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x000018d0 - 0x000018df (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000018f0 - 0x000018f3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x000018f8 - 0x000018ff (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x000018f4 - 0x000018f7 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(**) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ,

	965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 965GM found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfc206800 - 0xfc2068ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfc205000 - 0xfc205fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfc200000 - 0xfc203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfc206000 - 0xfc2067ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf8003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf600ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x30000000 - 0x300000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfc504400 - 0xfc5047ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xfc300000 - 0xfc303fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xfc504000 - 0xfc5043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xfc100000 - 0xfc1fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfc0fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x000018d0 - 0x000018df (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000018f0 - 0x000018f3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x000018f8 - 0x000018ff (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x000018f4 - 0x000018f7 (0x4) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfc206800 - 0xfc2068ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfc205000 - 0xfc205fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfc200000 - 0xfc203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfc206000 - 0xfc2067ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf8003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf600ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x30000000 - 0x300000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfc504400 - 0xfc5047ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xfc300000 - 0xfc303fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xfc504000 - 0xfc5043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xfc100000 - 0xfc1fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfc0fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

	[17] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[18] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[19] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x000018d0 - 0x000018df (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x000018f0 - 0x000018f3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x000018f8 - 0x000018ff (0x8) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x000018f4 - 0x000018f7 (0x4) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[39] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

	[40] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[41] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) intel(0): Option "AccelMethod" "exa"

(**) intel(0): Option "NoAccel" "false"

(**) intel(0): Option "DRI" "true"

(**) intel(0): Option "TripleBuffer" "true"

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 965GM

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "965GM"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xFC000000

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(**) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration

(--) intel(0): Will try to allocate texture pool for old Mesa 3D driver.

(II) intel(0): Will try to reserve 32768 kiB of AGP aperture space

	for the DRM memory manager.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 2074  Serial#: 0

(II) intel(0): Year: 2005  Week: 1

(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

(II) intel(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display

(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) intel(0): redX: 0.590 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.315 greenY: 0.555

(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) intel(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) intel(0): clock: 71.1 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1440 h_border: 0

(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 823 v_border: 0

(II) intel(0):  AUO

(II) intel(0):  B154EW02 V0

(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) intel(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af742000000000

(II) intel(0): 	010f0103802115780a1cf59758508e27

(II) intel(0): 	27505400000001010101010101010101

(II) intel(0): 	010101010101c71b00a0502017303020

(II) intel(0): 	36004bcf100000180000000f00000000

(II) intel(0): 	00000000000000000020000000fe0041

(II) intel(0): 	554f0a202020202020202020000000fe

(II) intel(0): 	004231353445573032205630200a00ac

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 8308

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) intel(0): initializing int10

(WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) intel(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) intel(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7616 kB

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)GM965/PM965/GL960 Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)GM965/PM965/GL960 Graphics Controller

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOB

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.

(II) intel(0): Output TV has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 2074  Serial#: 0

(II) intel(0): Year: 2005  Week: 1

(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

(II) intel(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 21

(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display

(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) intel(0): redX: 0.590 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.315 greenY: 0.555

(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) intel(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) intel(0): clock: 71.1 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1360 h_blank_end 1440 h_border: 0

(II) intel(0): v_active: 800  v_sync: 803  v_sync_end 809 v_blanking: 823 v_border: 0

(II) intel(0):  AUO

(II) intel(0):  B154EW02 V0

(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) intel(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006af742000000000

(II) intel(0): 	010f0103802115780a1cf59758508e27

(II) intel(0): 	27505400000001010101010101010101

(II) intel(0): 	010101010101c71b00a0502017303020

(II) intel(0): 	36004bcf100000180000000f00000000

(II) intel(0): 	00000000000000000020000000fe0041

(II) intel(0): 	554f0a202020202020202020000000fe

(II) intel(0): 	004231353445573032205630200a00ac

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 8308

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x60.0   71.11  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 -hsync -vsync (49.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800

(II) intel(0): Monitoring connected displays enabled

(II) intel(0): detected 512 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7676 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping

(**) intel(0): Triple buffering enabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68084 (TV_FILTER_CTL_2) changed from 0x00012d2d to 0x00028283

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68088 (TV_FILTER_CTL_3) changed from 0x00009696 to 0x00014141

(II) Loading sub module "dri"

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MS[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfc0fffff (0x100000) MS[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x2fffffff (0x2ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[3] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xfc206800 - 0xfc2068ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xfc205000 - 0xfc205fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xfc200000 - 0xfc203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xfc206000 - 0xfc2067ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf8003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xf6000000 - 0xf600ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x30000000 - 0x300000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xfc504400 - 0xfc5047ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xfc300000 - 0xfc303fff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0xfc504000 - 0xfc5043ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0xfc100000 - 0xfc1fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

	[18] -1	0	0xfc000000 - 0xfc0fffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

	[19] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

	[20] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[21] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[22] 0	0	0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IS[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00001c20 - 0x00001c3f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x000018d0 - 0x000018df (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x000018f0 - 0x000018f3 (0x4) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x000018f8 - 0x000018ff (0x8) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x000018f4 - 0x000018f7 (0x4) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001c07 (0x8) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

	[39] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[40] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[41] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[42] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

	[43] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[44] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(WW) intel(0): VideoRam configuration found, which is no longer recommended.

(II) intel(0): Continuing with default 262144kB VideoRam instead of 65536 kB.

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 110080 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 440316 kB available

(**) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers and 

	       large DRI memory manager reservation:

(II) intel(0): Success.

(II) intel(0): Memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00029fff: HW cursors (40 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0002a000-0x00031fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00032000-0x00041fff: exa G965 state buffer (64 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00050000-0x0068ffff: front buffer (6400 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00690000-0x02147fff: exa offscreen (27360 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0077f000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x02148000-0x02787fff: back buffer (6400 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x02788000-0x02dc7fff: third buffer (6400 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x02dc8000-0x03407fff: depth buffer (6400 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x03408000-0x05407fff: textures (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): front buffer is not tiled

(II) intel(0): back buffer is tiled

(II) intel(0): third buffer is tiled

(II) intel(0): depth buffer is tiled

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) intel(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) intel(0): [drm] created "i915" driver at busid "pci:0000:00:02.0"

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe0279000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe0279000 to 0xb7b9d000

(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0050000

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0xfc000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0xd0000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] init sarea width,height = 1280 x 1280 (pitch 1280)

(II) intel(0): [drm] Back Buffer = 0xd2148000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Third Buffer = 0xd2788000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Depth Buffer = 0xd2dc8000

(II) intel(0): [drm] textures = 0xd3408000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 335544Last edited by Biszkopt on Tue Dec 23, 2008 2:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie licz na cuda przy tym intelu. Poczekaj na kernel 2.6.28 (czy 2.6.29, choc niby w 2.6.28 jest gem), xorg-server 1.6 i sterownik intela (gemowaty) do niego - powinno byc lepiej - u mnie nawet CS 1.6 dziala w OpenGL na xorgu, mesa, libdrm i sterowniku intela z svna.

----------

## Biszkopt

Ale na Debianie mi ładnie śmiga.....

----------

## gall

 *Quote:*   

> Ale na Debianie mi ładnie śmiga.....

 

To po co tutaj pytasz skoro na Debianie tak ładnie wszystko działa?

Najlepiej będzie jak porównasz konfiguracje Debiana i Gentoo cudów nie ma. Paczki są praktycznie te same. Jak tam działa dobrze tu też musi.

----------

## SlashBeast

Czasem nie masz na debianie xorg-server w wersji 1.4.x a na gentoo 1.5.x?

----------

## Biszkopt

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3 

...................

...

```

Zbadałem log. Tam też dostaję:

```

 compiz (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format 

```

----------

## Biszkopt

 *Biszkopt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> X Window System Version 1.3.0
> ...

 

Spróbowałem aktualizacji Servera do 1.4.x ,grafikę do 2.4.x. Niestety otrzymuję błąd:

```

Failed to initialize TTM buffer manager. Falling back to classic

```

Wcześniejszej wersji grafiki nie mogę niestety na tym Xorg'u zainstalować.

Jakieś pomysły??

Czy opłaca się poszukać jajka w wersji testowej z obsługą GEM??

Jestem początkujący i nie chciałbym narobić głupot.

----------

## SlashBeast

By GEM zaskoczyl potrzebujesz kernela 2.6.28-rcX, do tego mesa, libdrm, xorg-server i sterownik intela wspierajacy gem (z svn).

----------

## Biszkopt

Właśnie w tym jest problem że ten sterownik intela wspiera wyłącznie GEM.

Poprzednie wersje wspierały TTM lecz nie mogę ich jednocześnie posiadać z Xorg-server 1.4.x   :Sad: 

----------

## SlashBeast

```
media-libs/mesa-7.0.3

x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.4.3

x11-libs/libdrm-2.3.0

```

Moj zestaw.

----------

## Biszkopt

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> media-libs/mesa-7.0.3
> 
> ...

 

Jakie jajko do tego?

----------

## SlashBeast

Jajo nie ma znaczenia, to jest ostatni zestaw nie-GEM-owaty ktory dziala u mnie w miare (niby q3 dziala i inne troche-opengl-owate aplikacje, ale np. wine i cs z -gl pod nim juz robi artefakty ekranu.).

----------

## Biszkopt

Użyłem na stardardowym (gentoo-sources x86).

Przetestowałem na mm-sources, ale miałem problemy z niektórymi urządzeniami.

Jakoś działa. Jeszcze tylko drobiny kosmetyczne i powinienem być jakoś zadowolony.

Ps.

SlashBeast! Masz u mnie browara!!!

 :Wink: 

----------

